# Whisky Guild - Great Scotch site



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I found this site while looking around for info on scotch and it is pretty informative. I'm not much into scotch and just recently had a bit of JW Black, which at first I wasn't too much on, but now this scotch thing has my interest.

I think I'll take some recommendations off of the site and give one a try here soon. Judging off my first impressions I don't think scotch will be a big part of my libations, but I think I'd like to wet my feet a bit more. Who knows!

http://www.whiskyguild.com/index.html

I'd also be interested in members comparisons to these guys top 10 lists.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I dont see Jack Daniels(no flames please) anywhere in their top 10's....so I can't help ya


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Try JW Green, really great stuff. Scotch is one few drinks that is pleasant at a bar and can save you a lot of $$$ over buying a bottle that don't end up liking. I prefer blended scotch to single malts... although I did have a Talisker 18 at my friend's house that was slendid.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I dont see Jack Daniels(no flames please) anywhere in their top 10's....so I can't help ya


:r I just patiently wait 3 seconds for you to post. 

Even though they talk a little about other whiskys/whiskeys their main interest is scotch.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Try JW Green, really great stuff.


I actually just finished reading one of your posts stating that you prefer the JW Green, as well as blended to single malt. Thanks for the advice.

Edited: [I promise I do use the search]:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

If I didn't know any better, I'd say these guys have a bit of an infatuation with Jonnie Walker.

I liked their picks for value-priced scotch. The Dalmore is a really good scotch that won't set you back too badly.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

ky toker said:


> :r I just patiently wait 3 seconds for you post.
> 
> Even though they talk a little about other whiskys/whiskeys their main interest is scotch.


:hn Ahhhhh, I guess this is another slope I need to look into.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> I actually just finished reading one of your posts stating that you prefer the JW Green, as well as blended to single malt. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Edited: [I promise I do use the search]:r


15 years is a good age for scotch. We've done several vertical tasting of a single brand's collection and 15 year always seems to be the most popular on a blind tasting. Don't ask me why, but I have seen it more than once.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

"The Ideal Age for a Bottle of Whisky? 

In short, there isn't one. Whisky is like wine in this respect; different whiskies require different lengths of time to mature. This is dependent on two main factors: 

The style of whisky - Heavier Islay, peaty whiskies often take longer to mature than much lighter and subtler Lowland whiskies 

%ABV (Alcohol by Volume) at which the whisky is barrelled - Whiskies are matured at their natural strength of between 65% and 70% ABV. As a rule of thumb, the lower the degree of alcohol, the quicker it will mature. 

This means that when a distillery wishes to produce a batch of whisky to be matured for a very long time it generally tries, by changing the temperature of the still, to increase the %ABV produced. However, some of the greatest whiskies ever produced were certainly by accident. The stillman nips out of the distillery for a quick cigarette, the temperature in the still rises, unnoticed, and all of a sudden, they discover they've got a batch which is far too strong. The only way round this would be to either sell the batch off for blending (what a waste!) or leave it in barrels for 25, 30 or more years and see what happens. "


Have shamelessly stolen the above from a site-may help to explain aging.


----------

